# Weather Stations



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone have experience with wireless weather station that provides live conditions with video capability on remote sites as well as provides daily weather reports?


----------



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

By "remote" do you mean "the other side of the lot" like the one in the photo, or "several miles away"?

If the latter, would this be to monitor your own property or a customers? Do you have access to internet at that property?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have no experience with it, but I think this is closer to what you are trying to achieve than the one you posted a photo of:

https://www.amazon.com/Ambient-Weat...ts=p_n_feature_keywords_browse-bin:2829615011


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm interested in hearing what others have to say about this


----------



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> By "remote" do you mean "the other side of the lot" like the one in the photo, or "several miles away"?
> 
> If the latter, would this be to monitor your own property or a customers? Do you have access to internet at that property?


Several miles away
Monitor a customers property
Odds are will have access to Wi-Fi at there is a chance we may not


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I heard talks about these things, for now I will just monitor my properties like I been doing over the years.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jason Johnson said:


> Several miles away
> Monitor a customers property
> Odds are will have access to Wi-Fi at there is a chance we may not


If you have access to power and wifi, that station above should work, though again I have not used it, I'm only going by the specs/reviews.

I don't know of any that have video, but it would be largely unnecessary as there are a million wifi cameras out there which would do the job on their own. Here is the one that I currently use at my own house.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B019MMAE3O/ref=oh_aui_i_sh_in_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

If you do NOT have access to wifi and/or power, you'd have to get pretty MacGyver to make it work. For power, you'd need a solar panel/battery/and transformer. For internet, youd have to have a prepaid wifi hotspot on site there


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I used traffic cams...and a lot of driving. Power goes out, wifi goes down.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

For a lot a few miles away? I believe I'd just do site checks as normal and put actual eyes on it. That's just me


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I was trying to figure out if snow fall half way across the city varied enough to warrant a $500 monitor, but to each his own. 

Heck, offer a neighbor kid $10 to call you when snow reaches 3" there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I was trying to figure out if snow fall half way across the city varied enough to warrant a $500 monitor, but to each his own.
> 
> Heck, offer a neighbor kid $10 to call you when snow reaches 3" there.


2" too late for me.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I used traffic cams...and a lot of driving. Power goes out, wifi goes down.


Why he said.
Nothing beats actually going to the lot and checking it. Those cameras don't show black ice, it's part of the job to do site checks,


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2" too late for me.


Yes, but we weren't talking about YOU right now, Mark. Sorry.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Yes, but we weren't talking about YOU right now, Mark. Sorry.
> 
> View attachment 183648


 Why you got to be sorry, Mark would harpoon you given the opportunity. LMAO


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Yes, but we weren't talking about YOU right now, Mark. Sorry.
> 
> View attachment 183648


If you say so...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> Why you got to be sorry, Mark would harpoon you given the opportunity. LMAO


It's ok, I'm in good company


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mobile trap cam no wifi. Pics every hour... Huge life saver, do I need to call out 5 guys to push or one to go salt... Especially when you can have nothing in one spot and 2-3" a mile away here...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mobile trap cam no wifi. Pics every hour... Huge life saver, do I need to call out 5 guys to push or one to go salt... Especially when you can have nothing in one spot and 2-3"


Any details on the model? And what does it use? cell service?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mobile trap cam no wifi. Pics every hour... Huge life saver, do I need to call out 5 guys to push or one to go salt... Especially when you can have nothing in one spot and 2-3" a mile away here...
> 
> View attachment 183649
> 
> ...


 Got the Empire looking good.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mobile trap cam no wifi. Pics every hour... Huge life saver, do I need to call out 5 guys to push or one to go salt... Especially when you can have nothing in one spot and 2-3" a mile away here...
> 
> View attachment 183649
> 
> ...


Do they make a gas station version? Asking for a friend...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I used traffic cams...and a lot of driving. Power goes out, wifi goes down.


I use traffic/TV weather cams now also. 
My thoughts on the weather stations are to add another option. Now I rely on 2 others in addition to me that do physical site checks, we have it broke up into regions as we cover a lot of square miles. 
I also use 2 weather cams that overlap properties of ours to spot check crews. It would be nice to be able to watch/check in on crews and be elsewhere multi-tasking.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Any details on the model? And what does it use? cell service?


Spartan brand camera there might be others. Yes uses cell service can be linked to Verizon or AT&T. $5 a month for service plus data... But Verizon unlimited so irrelevant on data...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Got the Empire looking good.


That's the entrance so it's clean crap everywhere else...lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Spartan brand camera there might be others. Yes uses cell service can be linked to Verizon or AT&T. $5 a month for service plus data... But Verizon unlimited so irrelevant on data...


Where did you buy the camera?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where did you buy the camera?


I think it came off Amazon... I think I checked Bass Pro and Cabela's but they didn't have them. They also sell on the Spartan website I believe. Hookup with Verizon was a little bit of a pita as it seemed like everyone was clueless on it... But it got done...


----------



## Anthony Mondaro (Dec 20, 2018)

Jason Johnson said:


> Anyone have experience with wireless weather station that provides live conditions with video capability on remote sites as well as provides daily weather reports?


We use the Davis Vantage View for our mesonet, just be ready to be able to maintain the station when it needs servicing like battery replacement and cleaning of the rain gauge, otherwise, the stations is very reliable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anthony Mondaro said:


> We use the Davis Vantage View for our mesonet, just be ready to be able to maintain the station when it needs servicing like battery replacement and cleaning of the rain gauge, otherwise, the stations is very reliable.


Which one?


----------

